# Dr Seuss trees



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

painted the side of my house


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! I love it. :-D :-D


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Wow! I love it. :-D :-D


Me too!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

This is so creative - love it.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wish I could do that! They're great!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Fantastic! what a fabulous idea! (and fabulous paint job)!!!

I love it!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow brilliant work,it looks absolutely beautifil.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How cool is that. Do you have green eggs and ham any where.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Uuuuu aaaaaaa! Absolutely LOVE it! Hmmm.... Could I do that? Yep, I think so.... Wonderful idea! You are amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

dr suess would be proud way too cool :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

mama879 said:


> How cool is that. Do you have green eggs and ham any where.


only in my mind... Thank You


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

You keep amazing me. It looks fabulous.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

LOve it,there a house near where I live, that has a huge Daffodil on the side of the house,


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a great idea.
Looks great and fun for sure.
So just tell the Pizza delivery guy to look for the Dr. Suess house, LOLOL

Is Cat in the Hat on the other side ? Or perhaps my FAV Horton Hears a WHO???? ( I hear who's all the time ))


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> What a great idea.
> Looks great and fun for sure.
> So just tell the Pizza delivery guy to look for the Dr. Suess house, LOLOL
> 
> Is Cat in the Hat on the other side ? Or perhaps my FAV Horton Hears a WHO???? ( I hear who's all the time ))


.....my name is Cindi and people call me little "CINDY LOU FROM WHO~VILLE!"...Ha!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Come on now.....there are really 10 of you posting under the same name of quiltdaze. Right? Cannot believe what you accomplish on your own. Everything is so different and so wonderful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love it &#128158;


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Come on now.....there are really 10 of you posting under the same name of quiltdaze. Right? Cannot believe what you accomplish on your own. Everything is so different and so wonderful.


.......it could be my evil twin"CINDER~ELLA?"....no all kidding aside I stay busy 6-10 hours a day doing some kind of art.....thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome sauce :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Awesome sauce :thumbup:


....ummmm Kathy---I wasnt into the sauce(yet when I painted this....that comes later @ nite (Thanks) :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Clever idea!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great design.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love that you did that. Adds lots of interest to the side of your house.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

castingstitches said:


> Love that you did that. Adds lots of interest to the side of your house.


nosey Ned and nosy Nelly live next door to us and they stand behind the bushes and say oh my gosh what is she doing now? I just love to give them something to talk about !!!!lol


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

a lady about a block down from me just finished painting a huge American Flag on the side of her barn. She did it all, never saw her hubby helping. It's wonderful and HUGE.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it!

Hazel


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Wicked love them.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cindy Lou WHO !!!
I love it. I named a co worked that one year.
So NICE to find Kper's with a sense of humor.

Maybe you can come paint my new apt !!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wonderful. I like the corner blocks too. I wonder how that would look on my brick house?? LOL


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I like that


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love it. So creative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Love this idea. I plan on painting our side of the fence with fanciful flowers and shrubs - since I'm not a gardener - when we put up a fence that is. Have been on house tours of stenciled and trompe ... (can't spell it - fool the eye in english) designs in and out of their houses. Some really spectacular designs, but I like the simplicity of yours.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Wonderful. The world needs much more Whimsy!!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I live about 200 yards from one of the holes in a golf course. Far a while, mine was the only house that was visible from there, and my house would regularly get hit with golf balls. I thought about painting a target or dart board on it, but I think your Seuss trees are much nicer.

There are now 3 houses between my house and the golf course and I've not had any problems since they were built.

Love the beautiful trees and the trim bushes--and the interesting blue corner blocks. Fun!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gmmy Toni said:


> Love this idea. I plan on painting our side of the fence with fanciful flowers and shrubs - since I'm not a gardener - when we put up a fence that is. Have been on house tours of stenciled and trompe ... (can't spell it - fool the eye in english) designs in and out of their houses. Some really spectacular designs, but I like the simplicity of yours.


....Trompe' L'oiel...........pronounced Trump loy.....I did a quilt like that////////thank you


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

That's awesome! Very well done =)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

are you the one who painted the table leaf? I love this.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

glnwhi said:


> are you the one who painted the table leaf? I love this.


.....that would be me thank you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .....that would be me thank you


well you go girl you are my kind of person,wish you lived close to me.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Delightfully clever!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I like that. I put up a beach mural in my garage it makes a great back drop to take pictures.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: fantastic.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Just look at the joy you've put on our faces
By painting three trees in unusual places!!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

How brave you were.
They look fantastic!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is SO cool! I LOVE it!! You are such a talented person!!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

many thanks my friends


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Now....that is simply lovely. What a talent you have. Love it very much.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Only took me an hour and 15 min....thank you


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I just love this! What a terrific idea! What do the neighbors think. I bet they will be getting you to paint theirs.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Where do you get your energy? Your creativity must have you bouncing off the walls! I love it all!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> Oh my gosh! Where do you get your energy? Your creativity must have you bouncing off the walls! I love it all!


Love your avatar. Makes me smile!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> Oh my gosh! Where do you get your energy? Your creativity must have you bouncing off the walls! I love it all!


....energy comes in spurts, only....I have 3 dogs...2 grandaughters 2 and 7 months and I walk 1 hr. A day////People walk by and take pics of my house. I also have a tea kettle - tea pot tree(HA!)/// thank you


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

I know I would like you.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!....I know I would like you, too!!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Wow! I love it. :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Very whimsical, they must make passers by smile.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

rose haft said:


> Very whimsical, they must make passers by smile.


.....thak you!....sometimes people knock on my door and ask to take pics!I also have a tea-pot tree!HA!


----------

